# الشبكات العصبية والهندسة المدنية



## faiqmohmed (13 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوتي الكرام

ممكن اي من الاخوة الكرام يساعدني في موضوع تطبيق الشبكات العصبية في اعمال الهندسة المدنية ولكم الشكر، اذ انني طالب دكتوراه هندسة مدنية / ادارة مشاريع انشائية


----------



## robotic_iraq (21 يناير 2007)

بعيوني اخي الكريم وان شاء قريبا سأكتب موضوع عن كيفية التخمين بواسطة الشبكات العصبية
مع كتابة الكود ببرنامج الماتلاب
هل تعرف هذه اللغة ام لا؟؟


----------



## أزفون (21 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

أنا من المهتمين بهذا المجال و خاصة في تطبيقاته في الهندسة المدنية
ساكون لك ممتنا لو ادرجت تطبيقا بالماتلاب في حساب التشوه
و السلام


----------



## عصام لطفى (21 يناير 2007)

"تطبيق الشبكات العصبية في اعمال الهندسة المدنية " ارجو توضيح المقصود بالمصطلح وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أزفون (21 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

أعني تخمين حساب تقلص مخبرة مثلا
ماهي الخطوات التي يجب اتباعها لطرح و حل المشكلة
و السلام


----------



## faiqmohmed (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخ robotic_iraq


----------



## bencher_qui (2 أبريل 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------

